# hello everyone...



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I live in maryland, you’ll typically find me at whitetail, wisp or snowshoe every weekend, and um… some weekdays… as I would rather ride then actually work. I’ve been riding for 2 seasons, but I’m completely insanely addicted… I found this forum while doing research for camps this summer. Mooz has helped support my habit by giving me tons info. Thanks again my friend! So there it is, I’m heading Mt. Hood in June for session 2 at windells! I look forward to meeting everyone here! As for my fellow ECers… I’m always down for a road trip anywhere theres snow!


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

do not shrink my head gypsy


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Ah no worries. I only reserve that for people with obnoxious egos, and the occasional evil ski patrol. As long as your not one of those you should be straight.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

There's a city in Maryland called Ellicott City? Welcome btw


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

hoboken said:


> There's a city in Maryland called Ellicott City? Welcome btw


haha i have a friend from ellicott city

gypsy: do you even know what im referring to? lol


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

who do you know in Ellicott city??

haha yeah, didn't dawn on me till you said it tho... been a minute since I've seen it...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

hoboken said:


> There's a city in Maryland called Ellicott City? Welcome btw


yup, a small sorta town outside of baltimore.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

my friends ex girlfriend

hahahaha im gonna make stupid borat references about gypsys for as long as youre on this board, just so you know


----------

